# Red Dawn



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've heard that Hollywood is doing a remake of the cult classic "Red Dawn". If you liked that movie, I ran across a similarly themed Australian movie on Netflix tonight...

Tomorrow, When the War Began

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1456941/

Check it out -- I actually thought it was pretty decent.

It looks like there is a sequel in the works for it as well.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I will check it out...

Another couple movies worth a look about "WWIII"

"On the Beach"

"The Bedford Incident"

Keep it in mind that both were made in the 50's and 60's when "acting" was a bit overdone and special effects were almost non-existant.

I also liked "Crimson Tide" with Denzel Washington and Gene Hackman. Again about the "cold war".

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, I forgot...

Dr. Strangelove a black comedy about WWIII.

Seven Days in May

War Games (another black comedy from the 80's).

Jim


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

"Piss in the radiator"


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

The Red Dawn remake has been in the works for years and is set for release in Nov. I loved this movie as a kid and I have no doubt Hollywood will s#!* all over it with this regurgitation.


----------



## luvmyglock (May 5, 2011)

Go Gators!!


----------



## luvmyglock (May 5, 2011)

tld15uga said:


> The Red Dawn remake has been in the works for years and is set for release in Nov. I loved this movie as a kid and I have no doubt Hollywood will s#!* all over it with this regurgitation.


I too loved this money as a kid. After seeing the preview in a theater a few weeks ago I'm really looking forward to this movie. I heard that it was originally supposed to be about the Chinesse but those commies got all pissy so they changed it to the North Koreans.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

luvmyglock said:


> I too loved this money as a kid. After seeing the preview in a theater a few weeks ago I'm really looking forward to this movie. I heard that it was originally supposed to be about the Chinesse but those commies got all pissy so they changed it to the North Koreans.


 
You're correct. I'm not sure of the reasons why, but they changed it from the Chinese to the North Koreans. I'll probaly go to see it out of curiosity, but this movie just seems to belong in its intended cold war time and shouldn't be remade. We really did fear a Russian attack back then, so the movie struck a nerve. I don't think kids today are losing sleep over North Korea. Just my opinion


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Liked the original but take can't much of Patrick Swayze.

Rick


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wolverines!!!!

I will check out the new one but I wont hold my breath that it will be as gut wrenching and powerful as the original. I'm not an old fart like all of you to know how real it could have been watching it during the hight of the Cold War but I'm not young/naive enough to not understand its implications. Changing the invaders from the Chinese to the Norks really hurts too. The Chinese would have been at least a believable threat.

Plus, John Milius is probably the most pro-gun guy in HollyWeirdo...


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

In the original the attack came from several countries combined. I can't see how NK alone would be a viable threat.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

tld15uga said:


> The Red Dawn remake has been in the works for years and is set for release in Nov. I loved this movie as a kid and I have no doubt Hollywood will s#!* all over it with this regurgitation.


*You are 100% correct sir. I saw the comparison the other day and you can see some bias on your own but when showed it will blow your mind. In the very begining of the original, words come across the screen saying " Never has any nation attacked the greatest nation in the world on it's own soil" Or something to that effect, " Till now" and then they show Russian paratroopers falling out behind a school. In the new one the wording is quite different and I won't spoil it for ya. The enemy is not Russia either, it's an Asian force although they don't tell you which ( China) I listed about ten Liberal messages in the first 20 minutes. So many anti gun undertones it's crazy. They also portray the standard diehard General who always wants to use military force to prevent or stop the invasion as a crazy blood thirsty nut job, and a liberal mouth piece " Talks" us out of the invasion from what I saw. Typical Hollywood BS. Take a great movie and turn it into a PBS show promoting Liberal agendas.:thumbdown:*

*Still can't wait to see it though. The original was the inspiration for many a BB gun/ bottle rocket war as a kid. LOL :thumbup:*


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

tld15uga said:


> You're correct. I'm not sure of the reasons why, but they changed it from the Chinese to the North Koreans.


Movie producers were urged to change the plot from the Chinese to North Koreans due to the fact that China owns so much of our national debt. There was a thing in the news about it several years ago when the movie was originally intended to be made/release.

I agree that kids won't particularly be enticed by this one. No one should be afraid of North Korea except the citizens of North Korea.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The Australian movie also had Asian invaders - no mention of nation of origin, just helmets with a star on them.

The original movie had Cuban, central American, and Russian communists as invaders - quite plausible when the movie was made.

I could see a Chinese possibility - especially if we're not able to pay the debt... If we become financially insolvent (more so than we already are) - the Chinese could come in to foreclose on their loans!


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

i saw the preview and got a little sad, I didn't see a 30-30 or a compound bow. Ok I get why we use north korea since they are freaking nuts but not well funded (without the help of big brother china). I'll probably end up renting the new version.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

scubapro said:


> The Australian movie also had Asian invaders - no mention of nation of origin, just helmets with a star on them.
> 
> The original movie had Cuban, central American, and Russian communists as invaders - quite plausible when the movie was made.
> 
> I could see a Chinese possibility - especially if we're not able to pay the debt... If we become financially insolvent (more so than we already are) - the Chinese could come in to foreclose on their loans!


While China is in no way our friend nor would be happy if we default on our loans but with no blue water navy to speak of and an air force incapable of any projection, their only options would be to lob missiles at us and I dont think that would happen. 

However, a Chinese invasion is far more probable and "scary" then a North Korean invasion.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Red Dawn was a good movie for the day but a foreign invasion would never work against an Free Citizen Armed Nation.

a Good movie that no fool would ever produce would be more realistic
:whistling:



http://www.altnews.info/192/fema-concentration-camps/


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

scubapro said:


> I've heard that Hollywood is doing a remake of the cult classic "Red Dawn". If you liked that movie, I ran across a similarly themed Australian movie on Netflix tonight...
> 
> Tomorrow, When the War Began
> 
> ...


Watched the Aussie flick last night, thanks for the heads-up. Good special effects and I did like it, just too short and it ended just when it was starting to get going, IMO. I'm gonna try the novel it was based off of. Thanks Again -Clayjunky


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Clayjunky said:


> Watched the Aussie flick last night, thanks for the heads-up. Good special effects and I did like it, just too short and it ended just when it was starting to get going, IMO. I'm gonna try the novel it was based off of. Thanks Again -Clayjunky


 
Ditto


----------

